# Suche "Amigo" Illustration



## medienpoint (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss für einen Kunden eine Illustration eines Mexikaners, mit Sombrero etc. erstellen. Kann sich bestimmt jeder vorstellen: Für einen Pizza Service

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das anstellen soll. Kann das jemand? Oder gibt es irgendwo eine Seite wo ich sowas erwerben kann bzw. hat jemand einen Kontakt?

Bitte helft mir, ich steh ziemlich tief im Wald. 

Meine Kontaktdaten sind: 
Tel: 0171 5453765
Mail: info@medienpoint.de


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2007)

Hier findest du bestimmt was.

GRuß


----------

